# Moulton.



## Bikebones (Sep 10, 2019)

Anyone see any original 60,s/70,s Alex Moulton bikes....for sale in usa.....all I've seen is the new ones being sold everywhere for 3000.00 up....I have a 1970 hes looking for a friend.....thnks.


----------



## vincev (Sep 10, 2019)

These were strange little bikes.They were capable of going very fast also.There are videos on you tube..............


----------



## Brutuskend (Sep 10, 2019)

We had one on display at our Collins store before we closed it. I'm not sure where it is now, probably in storage at our Eugene Hutch's store. I can ask the owners if they would be up for selling it if you are serious.


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Sep 10, 2019)

I've got one of those deep in the barn somewhere...I'll have to find it...
God Bless, ---Cowboy


----------



## Roger Henning (Sep 11, 2019)

I found mine in Kenosha Wisconsin.  It is a 4 speed imported by Huffy and sold by them.  Before and after photos.  Roger


----------



## Bikebones (Sep 11, 2019)

Anyone wanting to sell one lmk.


----------



## juvela (Sep 11, 2019)

-----

I know of no other marque of which it can be said "they are estate bottled."

-----


----------



## 66TigerCat (Sep 12, 2019)

https://boston.craigslist.org/gbs/bik/d/arlington-moulton-frame/6972401574.html


----------



## SirMike1983 (Sep 12, 2019)

The Moulton has a cult following. When you design a bike, your wheel size is sort of a fine balance between the right size for your bike, and ride quality. A 16 inch wheel is very small and is appropriate for a commuter/folding bike. The issue with a 16 inch wheel is that with an adult rider (and maybe bags on the back), you'll get a harsh ride. You need to find a way to smooth out and soften the ride with a 16 inch wheel. 

The Moulton rather ingeniously solves the issue with suspension. You get the small wheel, a tire of moderate (reasonable) width and pressure, and the suspension smooths out the ride. 

Now take the Raleigh RSW folder. It had small wheels, but Raleigh could not use the Moulton suspension system at that time. So Raleigh's solution was somewhat cheaper - wide, low-pressure tires. The Moulton solution was much better because those RSW tires tended to bog down the performance of the RSW. It also didn't help that the RSW frame was not as ergonomic for an adult rider as the Moulton. The Moulton was the better bike.

Raleigh finally did solve the small commuter/folding bike puzzle with the folding Raleigh Twenty of the 1970s. You wouldn't think there would be a big difference between 16 inch wheels and 20 inch wheels, but there is. The Raleigh Twenty is a legend among folding bikes, right up there with the Moulton. But the Moulton shows that an innovative designer could out-solve a bike company like Raleigh in some instances.


----------



## vincev (Sep 12, 2019)

Here is a picture of my friend and his Moulton. His dad promised him a new bike when they moved.When they got to their new home the Moulton was in the attic.That was his "new" bike.lol He used to get beat up whenever he rode that thing to school.He would take off like a bat out of hell on that thing to avoid getting jumped by the bullies.He hated that bike.As you can tell by the happy look on his face with the bike LOL'.......................


----------



## Goldenrod (Mar 15, 2020)

This is my 16 inch Raleigh that pre-dates the 20.  It is usable and folds at the handlebar but it is bulletproof and heavy.  Yes, I do not want to cheat death by trying to take it down.  I found it at an estate auction.  It is in p












ristine condition so I use it on my Yacht.


----------



## JAY M. (Jun 19, 2020)

Hello Guys. Im a new member. Any suggestions how I could restore this bike? I'm also missing a screw on top of the stem. Any help will be greatly appreciated. I'm down here in Cali. Thanks.


----------



## JAY M. (Jun 19, 2020)

Bikebones said:


> Anyone see any original 60,s/70,s Alex Moulton bikes....for sale in usa.....all I've seen is the new ones being sold everywhere for 3000.00 up....I have a 1970 hes looking for a friend.....thnks.


----------



## 66TigerCat (Jun 20, 2020)

The stem is likely stuck. Someone probably removed the bolt trying to raise or lower it. Apply some penetrating oil where the stem goes into the headset. Once you get it out you can determine how long a bolt you will need. The wedge is probably still inside the stem/steerer tube.


----------



## JAY M. (Jun 20, 2020)

66TigerCat said:


> The stem is likely stuck. Someone probably removed the bolt trying to raise or lower it. Apply some penetrating oil where the stem goes into the headset. Once you get it out you can determine how long a bolt you will need. The wedge is probably still inside the stem/steerer tube.



THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR THE ADVISE. I WILL TRY IT OUT THIS WEEKEND


----------



## Drzdave58 (Nov 11, 2020)

JAY M. said:


> THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR THE ADVISE. I WILL TRY IT OUT THIS WEEKEND



Have you done much with that Moulton? Do u still have it?


----------



## kshimp41 (Jul 1, 2021)

JAY M. said:


> View attachment 1214308



I came across this one.  Any idea on approx. year and ball park vakue?


----------



## Drzdave58 (Jul 1, 2021)

kshimp41 said:


> I came across this one.  Any idea on approx. year and ball park vakue?
> 
> View attachment 1439500



Nice find. I’d say it’s a 1965 Moulton 4 speed. Serial number on seat post tube. I’ve had 3 of them. is there a front rack for it? Is the saddle original? In Canadian dollars $300 - $500 perhaps. All cleaned up with new tires $750 or more. Depends where u live too of course. grab It if u can.


----------



## Drzdave58 (Jul 1, 2021)

I just recently found these 2 65s. I have this other 65 that I powder coated and updated too


----------



## Roger Henning (Jul 2, 2021)

Mine looked about like that when bought and I paid $50 for it.  Nice now but the new tires cost way more than the $50.  Roger


----------

